# Tools



## DevilDogNurse (Oct 13, 2010)

*New (to me) Delta Jointer*

I picked up this used Delta Jointer off of craigslist for $115. Seems like a good deal! I need to get some push blocks (the guy had lost his). I think the blades need to be sharpened, I'll do some reasearch on that next!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

DevilDogNurse said:


> *New (to me) Delta Jointer*
> 
> I picked up this used Delta Jointer off of craigslist for $115. Seems like a good deal! I need to get some push blocks (the guy had lost his). I think the blades need to be sharpened, I'll do some reasearch on that next!


good score!


----------



## rickf16 (Aug 5, 2008)

DevilDogNurse said:


> *New (to me) Delta Jointer*
> 
> I picked up this used Delta Jointer off of craigslist for $115. Seems like a good deal! I need to get some push blocks (the guy had lost his). I think the blades need to be sharpened, I'll do some reasearch on that next!


Not a bad price for a variable speed. Have the same jointer. Blades are throwaways . New ones cost about 20. Mine does what I want it to and no complaints so far.


----------



## DevilDogNurse (Oct 13, 2010)

DevilDogNurse said:


> *New (to me) Delta Jointer*
> 
> I picked up this used Delta Jointer off of craigslist for $115. Seems like a good deal! I need to get some push blocks (the guy had lost his). I think the blades need to be sharpened, I'll do some reasearch on that next!


So how do I know for sure that I need new/ sharpened blades?

I went to town on a scrap piece of ceder last night….. Seemed to do a nice job, but i'm not sure exactly what i'm looking for…..


----------



## jmack77 (Dec 26, 2009)

DevilDogNurse said:


> *New (to me) Delta Jointer*
> 
> I picked up this used Delta Jointer off of craigslist for $115. Seems like a good deal! I need to get some push blocks (the guy had lost his). I think the blades need to be sharpened, I'll do some reasearch on that next!


Nice score!!!


----------



## DevilDogNurse (Oct 13, 2010)

*$65 Radial Arm Saw!!!!!*

God Bless Craigs List!!!

I just picked up a lightly used radial arm saw for $65!!!!I need to make a new table and rip fence for it, but for $65, I don't think I can beat the price! I downloaded the manual. I had no idea these saw's could do so much!

Cross Cut, Rip Cut, Rout!!!! This thing is a Jack of all trades!!!! I will probably only use it for rip cutting, but hey, you never know!


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

DevilDogNurse said:


> *$65 Radial Arm Saw!!!!!*
> 
> God Bless Craigs List!!!
> 
> ...


Great deal, I was on CL last week, and saw a ton of RAM's, they are a dying breed, I will probably pick one up myself.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

DevilDogNurse said:


> *$65 Radial Arm Saw!!!!!*
> 
> God Bless Craigs List!!!
> 
> ...


Radial Arm saws are not well suited for ripping but it can be done. Use caution to turn the head the correct direction when ripping. I know people that have turned the head the wrong way and inserted a board from the direction they used last time. It takes the board from you (if you are lucky you won't go into the saw) and hurls it across the room and into whatever it can find. Other than that they are great tools. I have an uncle that owns a 12 inch Sears saw from decades ago. He used a rotary planer on his and was very successful with it. I believe they are as versatile as the table saw. Most people don't want to make the set ups or have no idea you can do things other than cross cut on them.


----------



## DevilDogNurse (Oct 13, 2010)

DevilDogNurse said:


> *$65 Radial Arm Saw!!!!!*
> 
> God Bless Craigs List!!!
> 
> ...


Why did I say I would use it for Rip cutting? I meant cross cutting…. Dur


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

DevilDogNurse said:


> *$65 Radial Arm Saw!!!!!*
> 
> God Bless Craigs List!!!
> 
> ...


I thought you meant cross cut but then again it has a nice long table….LOL They are great for cross cutting. I like to cut dadoes on them. Especially blind dadoes like those used on a shelf or case for a dresser. You can hide the front edge and it looks like a butt joint. They work great for that.


----------



## shinju (Apr 11, 2009)

DevilDogNurse said:


> *$65 Radial Arm Saw!!!!!*
> 
> God Bless Craigs List!!!
> 
> ...


Hey great find!,well I have an dewalt #1030, 1958 or so.as far as what you can do with it….evrything you just have to get the knowledge to do it.the best book I have found is the mr.sawdust book on the dewalt saw.there are many others out there to help you. Try amazon.com. People seem to have a fear of them,to tell the truth I like it better than my table saw .so good luck with it and if you need any more info feel free to get back….shinju


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

DevilDogNurse said:


> *$65 Radial Arm Saw!!!!!*
> 
> God Bless Craigs List!!!
> 
> ...


^ Ditto to whay Shinju said! Love my DeWalt MBF, and Congrats on you're find!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

DevilDogNurse said:


> *$65 Radial Arm Saw!!!!!*
> 
> God Bless Craigs List!!!
> 
> ...


My vintage DeWalt Power Shop needs TLC. It works fine, just need to rehab, tweak and set it up, since moving it from Long Island to Vermont. I plan on using it for cross cutting & dadoes.









Good luck with yours!!!


----------



## shinju (Apr 11, 2009)

DevilDogNurse said:


> *$65 Radial Arm Saw!!!!!*
> 
> God Bless Craigs List!!!
> 
> ...


^ great saw looks like there is some dewalt fans out here,like before you can do more with them than you think.I have the good fortune to have a lot of accessories for my saw, such as molding cutters of many profiles,planer head,jig saw and sanding head.the trick is learn about your saw as well with any power tool. Knowledge is the name of the game and do not be afraid of the saw.it is up to you to use it safely and wisely.it does not think or have a brain you control it and what it does. I will post some pics of mine redoing the table and installing new board buddies.so enjoy your saws dewalt guys and all ras users out there…...peace ….shinju


----------

